# This Is What Happens When Brainwashed White Girls Practice Diversity



## Steve_McGarrett (Jan 10, 2014)

Let this be a lesson to all you White women out there thinking about being in a interracial relationship. To you parents out there, you need to teach your daughters about the dangers of these type relationships. Most always fail and the end results are tragic for the white girl who develops into what is commonly known as being labeled a 'mudshark'. It is happening all across America as much as the ferals who are committing the 'knockout assaults' on whites.  Meet Stephanie Fenner, a woman who was ate up with white guilt so much that she felt it was necessary to practice diversity and get a negro boyfriend. 









The Reality Of What Diversity Brings:











http://topconservativenews.com/2013...e-after-racially-motivated-hate-crime-attack/


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jan 10, 2014)

Hmmm...........37 views and no comments. Must be too sensitive a topic to be discussed!


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2014)

A girl got involved with a cowardly woman-beater.  I am betting the knife didn't come out the first time he got rough.

But I don't see this as a condemnation of white girls dating other races.  It is just one asshole who should be buried in a shallow grave.


----------



## racewright (Jan 10, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Let this be a lesson to all you White women out there thinking about being in a interracial relationship. To you parents out there, you need to teach your daughters about the dangers of these type relationships. Most always fail and the end results are tragic for the white girl who develops into what is commonly known as being labeled a 'mudshark'. It is happening all across America as much as the ferals who are committing the 'knockout assaults' on whites.  Meet Stephanie Fenner, a woman who was ate up with white guilt so much that she felt it was necessary to practice diversity and get a negro boyfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





It is a shame that this young girl was physically hurt--because she was so brainwashed to believe this type of thing would not happen.   Problem is that more than likely she will believe this could not happen again and repeat the same brainwashed foolishness.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2014)

The idea that the race of either of them has anything to do withthis is ridiculous.

This is a man, attacking a woman. Just as I am not responsible for every act perpetrated by other white guys, the rest of the black men are not responsible for this.  

This is a tragedy, to be sure.  But it is a single crime, not a statement about interracial relationships.


----------



## novasteve (Jan 10, 2014)

Thug fucking is universal. Leading cause of death of young women


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2014)

novasteve said:


> Thug fucking is universal. Leading cause of death of young women



The leading cause of death and/or hospitalization of young women is beathings by their significant others.  And that includes more beatings on white girls by white guys than from beatings across racial lines.

But that wouldn't feed your sick hatreds, so you ignore that, huh?


----------



## R.D. (Jan 10, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> A girl got involved with a cowardly woman-beater.  I am betting the knife didn't come out the first time he got rough.
> 
> But I don't see this as a condemnation of white girls dating other races.  It is just one asshole who should be buried in a shallow grave.



He didn't do it

A gang of girls did, in a huge back ally bar fight is her story.  Her  friend  claims it was the knockout game

But, hey,  making up stuff to justify a reason to hate is just another game.  Amiright?


----------



## racewright (Jan 10, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > Thug fucking is universal. Leading cause of death of young women
> ...



May be some accuracy in your opinion--but why bother to date a person of another race
this was extremely rare 50 years ago but now the norm and I see only one thing to blame Brainwashing Media, schools and naivety. 
 It is a know fact that African American's are tribal and the Caucasians of the world are not.  So when in a group as what happened to the young girl her ignorance allowed for her bad choices and we see the results


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 10, 2014)

The problem isn't that she got with a black man. The problem is that she got with a thug.


----------



## novasteve (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes. Who says thug means black? Seems racist that guy assumed thug means black only.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2014)

racewright said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > novasteve said:
> ...



Why bother to date who you want to date?  Why not date who you are told to date?

Yes, interracial dating was rare 50 years ago.  Why was that?  Was it because white women didn't want to date black men?  Was it because black men didn't want to date white women?  Or was it because ignorant, insecure, cowardly white men would gang up and hang the black boy who dared?

There are plenty of white men who beat their wives/girlfriends.  Are they the civilized ones or the tribal ones?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2014)

novasteve said:


> Yes. Who says thug means black? Seems racist that guy assumed thug means black only.



I assumed it since it came from you, yes.  And please don't even attempt to claim you are not racist.


----------



## novasteve (Jan 10, 2014)

I believe in racial equality, you libs don't. And you really hate racial minorities who don't think or do they way you think they should. A black conservative drives you insane because he doesn't meet your stereotype


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2014)

novasteve said:


> I believe in racial equality, you libs don't. And you really hate racial minorities who don't think or do they way you think they should. A black conservative drives you insane because he doesn't meet your stereotype



Now who is making all the assumptions?   At least I based mine on what you post on here.  It is almost always anti-gay or anti-black.

But feel free to show any post I have made that shows I would dislike a black conservative or that I do not believe in equality, or that I am pro-affirmative action.

Take your time.....


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 10, 2014)

racewright said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > novasteve said:
> ...



Its funny how people can claim intentional brainwashing by the media for something like this but if a Black person says anything about the same brainwashing then we are paranoid. You got pick a position and stay there. You cant have it both ways.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 10, 2014)

novasteve said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > novasteve said:
> ...



In other words you think women are problematic as well?  They bear your children so make sure that attitude doesn't rub off on any children.


----------



## R.D. (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey guys.

Her boyfriend didn't do this!

Do attempt to adjust this picture!


----------



## racewright (Jan 10, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> racewright said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Being tribal does not mean you are not civilized although several black girls ganging up on one white girl might seam uncivilized. 
 Oh and by the way being a racist is not illegal--and if you are so infatuated in the black race how about walking thru Harlem say 11:00 pm with a nice suit and long coat and then tell me how non racist the neighborhood is. 
 And because you believe in comparing tell me were the white neighborhood is so maybe I'll talk a walk thru it.

Call it like you see it and stop making excuses and justifying these animals actions because maybe some WHITE ANIMALS did something like this.

Mr. Obama has destroyed all that JFK had done.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2014)

Bullies come in all colors.



.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2014)

racewright said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > racewright said:
> ...



Yeah, much better to blame Obama for every white bully. 

President Obama has "destroyed" nothing at all.


----------



## racewright (Jan 10, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> racewright said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



hey dummy you have equal rights plus....he has put racism back 40 years. Funny thing though he is half white.

so you justify black bullying (or worse) by saying there is white bullying  FOOL  both are wrong


----------



## Tank (Jan 10, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Bullies come in all colors.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Mostly in black


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 10, 2014)

novasteve said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > novasteve said:
> ...



Explains Stanley Dunham's repeated choice in mates, doesn't it?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2014)

Tank said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Bullies come in all colors.
> ...



Not even close but, what's the use of talking to the KKK about racism. 

Piss off, slime bag.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2014)

racewright said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > racewright said:
> ...



Nope.

The bumper sticker says, "good people come in all colors".

Sp do bad people.


----------



## Tank (Jan 10, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


Got facts


----------



## Tank (Jan 11, 2014)

Video shows attack of Florida teen before five teens allegedly held her down for rape* - NY Daily News


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 11, 2014)

This thread is unbelievable.  Imagine if this thread is what people who've never been to USMB before saw first.

This is so sickening...


----------



## Tank (Jan 11, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> This thread is unbelievable.  Imagine if this thread is what people who've never been to USMB before saw first.
> 
> This is so sickening...


You're so gay


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 11, 2014)

Tank said:


> You're so gay



Fuck you tank.  I hoped for a long time that you were joking with your ignorant bullshit because I could see ways that it was funny.  But I was wrong.


----------



## Tank (Jan 11, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > You're so gay
> ...


Did you really "hope for a long time"?

You are so gay


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 11, 2014)

Anyways... I hope your daughters marry successful black people you awful fuck.

Wait i take that back... I'd prefer that you not have any kids at all.  They might take after you


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> Anyways... I hope your daughters marry successful black people you awful fuck.
> 
> Wait i take that back... I'd prefer that you not have any kids at all.  They might take after you



Tank gets incensed knowing white women love Black guys successful or not.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Anyways... I hope your daughters marry successful black people you awful fuck.
> ...



Yeah, but 99% of them are the fat ugly ones, and the black dudes couldn't be more proud of their fat white trophy. What the fuck is that about?


----------



## Wildman (Jan 11, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> This thread is unbelievable.  Imagine if this thread is what people who've never been to USMB before saw first.
> 
> This is so sickening...



*exactly what makes this thread "so sickening" ?*


----------



## Wildman (Jan 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Anyways... I hope your daughters marry successful black people you awful fuck.
> ...



my wife worked with a woman who loved getting beat up..., so who did she date that could fulfill her fantasies ??  yupp! a* BLACK MAN !!! *


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 11, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> A girl got involved with a cowardly woman-beater.  I am betting the knife didn't come out the first time he got rough.
> 
> But I don't see this as a condemnation of white girls dating other races.  It is just one asshole who should be buried in a shallow grave.



Domestic violence isn't limited to blacks, it crosses all cultures, races, and socio-economic levels.  

OP you are such a racist.  It is just sickening.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



White guys seem to think all women that are fat if they are not anorexic. The woman automatically becomes ugly as well if she has been messing with a Black guy.  Its called sour grapes.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

Wildman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



I dated this white lady that almost got me arrested because she had this fetish of being raped.  She wanted me to pretend to break into her house through the window and a neighbor saw me and called the cops. Some white women are weird.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jan 11, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > A girl got involved with a cowardly woman-beater.  I am betting the knife didn't come out the first time he got rough.
> ...



You've got it wrong and are in denial. Negroes are a serious threat to American society. Statistics prove they are a menace to whites when it comes to crimes. They are sub-human and should be labeled domestic terrorists. If Lincoln would have lived, he would have deported their asses to Belize, Panama, the Caribbean and Guyana to prevent racial strife. He was laying the groundwork for it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Wildman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Why in hell would you go along with a little fantasy like that?  Maybe fulfilling some fantasies of your own?


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jan 11, 2014)

Wildman said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is unbelievable.  Imagine if this thread is what people who've never been to USMB before saw first.
> ...



You wimp. Stand up and be proud of the White race. You are letting liberal political correctness dictate your actions and sensitive feelings across the spectrum.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 11, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Wildman said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



No taintlicker,

you are a racist.

the world doesnt like racists.


gulp the tar in that tar pit your sitting in.

you love the taste and soon you and your kind will be gulping from under the tar


----------



## Tank (Jan 11, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> the world doesnt like racists.


You like Obama


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 11, 2014)

Tank said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > the world doesnt like racists.
> ...



and you would suck any colored dick the right placed in your mouth


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 11, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Wildman said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



I am proud of MY accomplishments.  I do not limit my patriotism to only white Americans. I am proud of what all my fellow citizens accomplish.

And while I share pride in the accomplishments of others, they are not my accomplishments.  Just because you are white does not mean you have anything to be proud of, unless you actually DO something.

But I will not be proud of, or try to justify, the hatred people like you try to spread.  It is bullshit, regardless of the color of the skin of the person spouting it.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 11, 2014)

Tank said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > the world doesnt like racists.
> ...



I dislike Obama.  But, unlike you, I dislike him for his policies and actions.  Not because of skin pigment.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Wildman said:
> ...



It seemed like a good idea at the time. It made for some mind blowing......well never mind. It was just fun the first couple of times.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 11, 2014)

"Diversity training" in the public schools has only one predictable outcome....white girls afraid of being called racist dating black boys....it rarely works the other way because young black males won't tolerate their girls dating white boys.  And the outcomes are predictable...the white girl goes to bed with a black boy.  White boys see this and shun her.  So the black boy spreads the word that she's easy and other black boys come around....she continues to fall for the "you won't get busy with me because I'm black" jive.   Eventually one gets rough with her.  By this time she's been sodomized and slapped around.  Finally she gets the hell beat out of her and discovers she's knocked up.  She has the choice of getting an abortion or trying to cope with being a teenage single mother.  If her parents won't help her she's destined to drop out of school and be a welfare case.  Next time you see a beat down looking white girl trudging up the street with a baby carriage, take a peek at the baby....9 times out of 10 it's black.


----------



## Tank (Jan 11, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


WTF?


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



"fantasy"?  Bullshit...you're a rapist...no surprise really...too bad she didn't put a round through your skull.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 11, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> "Diversity training" in the public schools has only one predictable outcome....white girls afraid of being called racist dating black boys....it rarely works the other way because young black males won't tolerate their girls dating white boys.  And the outcomes are predictable...the white girl goes to bed with a black boy.  White boys see this and shun her.  So the black boy spreads the word that she's easy and other black boys come around....she continues to fall for the "you won't get busy with me because I'm black" jive.   Eventually one gets rough with her.  By this time she's been sodomized and slapped around.  Finally she gets the hell beat out of her and discovers she's knocked up.  She has the choice of getting an abortion or trying to cope with being a teenage single mother.  If her parents won't help her she's destined to drop out of school and be a welfare case.  Next time you see a beat down looking white girl trudging up the street with a baby carriage, take a peek at the baby....9 times out of 10 it's black.



If a girl goes out with a guy because he is black and she is afraid she will be called a racist, she is too worried about what people will call her and apparently her parents trained her to live without a backbone.

Black men were taboo for so long.  And white women were so off-limits that black men were lynched for whistling at them.  So the women want to see what they have been missing and the men want to show they aren't scared any more.

It is a backlash of the Klan mentality.


----------



## Tank (Jan 11, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> ...it rarely works the other way because young black males won't tolerate their girls dating white boys.


White guys don't want to date black girls, they are ugly


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Well she did blow my mind with her performance. is that good enough for you?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 11, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



There are plenty of women who fantasize about rape.  That does not mean they want to be raped.  It is a fantasy.  They also want to do it in a controlled situation with someone they trust.

Participating in a fantasy does not make him a rapist.  Rapists force women to have sex against their will.  This woman was obviously willing.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 11, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Let this be a lesson to all you White women out there thinking about being in a interracial relationship. To you parents out there, you need to teach your daughters about the dangers of these type relationships. Most always fail and the end results are tragic for the white girl who develops into what is commonly known as being labeled a 'mudshark'. It is happening all across America as much as the ferals who are committing the 'knockout assaults' on whites.  Meet Stephanie Fenner, a woman who was ate up with white guilt so much that she felt it was necessary to practice diversity and get a negro boyfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Racist fucking asshole starts yet another hate thread.

Who saw that coming.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I dont think he has ever had sex with anything but his hand so these things are foreign to him.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 11, 2014)

Tank said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > ...it rarely works the other way because young black males won't tolerate their girls dating white boys.
> ...



White guys do date black girls.  Just not in the numbers that black men & white women date.  One reason for this may be the history of white rednecks raping black women.  Which was not uncommon back in history.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

Tank said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > ...it rarely works the other way because young black males won't tolerate their girls dating white boys.
> ...



Why are most African-americans only at most 75% sub-saharan then? Alot of white men love Black women. They just cant rape them now so they have to compete.


----------



## Tank (Jan 11, 2014)

White guys don't rape black women, thats a black womans fantasy


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jan 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Let this be a lesson to all you White women out there thinking about being in a interracial relationship. To you parents out there, you need to teach your daughters about the dangers of these type relationships. Most always fail and the end results are tragic for the white girl who develops into what is commonly known as being labeled a 'mudshark'. It is happening all across America as much as the ferals who are committing the 'knockout assaults' on whites.  Meet Stephanie Fenner, a woman who was ate up with white guilt so much that she felt it was necessary to practice diversity and get a negro boyfriend.
> ...



It's not a hate thread. It's a truth thread about the dangers of white women dating the negro and embracing diversity. Let me ask you something.................are you proud of your race?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 11, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > "Diversity training" in the public schools has only one predictable outcome....white girls afraid of being called racist dating black boys....it rarely works the other way because young black males won't tolerate their girls dating white boys.  And the outcomes are predictable...the white girl goes to bed with a black boy.  White boys see this and shun her.  So the black boy spreads the word that she's easy and other black boys come around....she continues to fall for the "you won't get busy with me because I'm black" jive.   Eventually one gets rough with her.  By this time she's been sodomized and slapped around.  Finally she gets the hell beat out of her and discovers she's knocked up.  She has the choice of getting an abortion or trying to cope with being a teenage single mother.  If her parents won't help her she's destined to drop out of school and be a welfare case.  Next time you see a beat down looking white girl trudging up the street with a baby carriage, take a peek at the baby....9 times out of 10 it's black.
> ...



You are making a lot of assumptions about what white women who have relationships with black men are thinking. The ideas you express are stereotypes.  A woman gets involved with a man for many reasons.  Some may do it because it is or has been taboo.  Most do it because they are attracted to the man, whatever his skin color, background, culture, etc.  Even white women who date black men.  Anyone who dates someone only because of their race (whatever race it is) is, imo, a racist.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 11, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > "Diversity training" in the public schools has only one predictable outcome....white girls afraid of being called racist dating black boys....it rarely works the other way because young black males won't tolerate their girls dating white boys.  And the outcomes are predictable...the white girl goes to bed with a black boy.  White boys see this and shun her.  So the black boy spreads the word that she's easy and other black boys come around....she continues to fall for the "you won't get busy with me because I'm black" jive.   Eventually one gets rough with her.  By this time she's been sodomized and slapped around.  Finally she gets the hell beat out of her and discovers she's knocked up.  She has the choice of getting an abortion or trying to cope with being a teenage single mother.  If her parents won't help her she's destined to drop out of school and be a welfare case.  Next time you see a beat down looking white girl trudging up the street with a baby carriage, take a peek at the baby....9 times out of 10 it's black.
> ...



Peer-pressure far outweighs parental pressure with teenage girls.  What the white girls don't realize is all they're "missing" is getting abused and becoming outcasts.  The public school agenda isn't about education...it's about indoctrination.  The purpose is blurring the color line but reality is that race is far more than a matter of skin color.  When I see a carload of white girls with rap music blaring out the windows I can see why Miley Cyrus almost made Time magazine "person of the year".   We're already in the cultural sewer expecting our kids to navigate through the turds.


----------



## Tank (Jan 11, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> One reason for this may be the history of white rednecks raping black women.  Which was not uncommon back in history.


You can't find one story of this happening


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 11, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



You have just proven you have no idea what rape is.


girls don't date this pervert


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 11, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 11, 2014)

Tank said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > One reason for this may be the history of white rednecks raping black women.  Which was not uncommon back in history.
> ...



man I hope you NEVER have children


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



Wait...what?  i thought the notion that the "man" was indoctrinating anyone was a myth?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



Of course he is proud of his race.  Otherwise he would be homicidal maniac.  Did you mean ethnicity?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 11, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



Because only black men abuse their girlfriends and wives?

Oh, and the days when they were public outcasts are rapidly disappearing.  There may be a handful of racists that will want them to be outcasts, but for the most part it isn't a big deal.   I don't worry about who someone dates.  It isn't about race, it is about minding my own business.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 11, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



What is my "race"?  Humans?  If you're part of it, then no, not particularly.

Of course it's a hate thread, since it's blatantly based on racism, which is the belief that one race is superior to another.  

"Negro" huh?  Are they "forinicating"?  Should we "smite" them?

Jesus Christ on a bicycle, grow the fuck up.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 11, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



No, I'm talking about what I've seen with my own two eyes growing up in Detroit, living a long and often disturbing life , and landing in Phoenix, Arizona which has become a cultural dumping ground for the rest of the USA.  My opinion has nothing to do with "stereotypes"...it has to do with what a white man who believed in Dr. King only to see trash like Tupac Shakur destroy everything King stood for.  You don't have to like what I've said, but you should consider it before you lose yourself or a daughter to the game that's being played with our daughters.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



He is 'proud' of his race because he hasn't got anything else to be proud of.  It is the one thing these losers have to cling to.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



You reveal so much without knowing it.  Don't be frightened. What game is being played with our daughters?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 11, 2014)

Tank said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > One reason for this may be the history of white rednecks raping black women.  Which was not uncommon back in history.
> ...



Can't find one story of it?   You are joking, right?   It was common for slave owners to avail themselves of their property.  After slavery was outlawed, white men still raped black women, mostly without fear of prosecution.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 11, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



You can call me a "racist" all day long...doesn't mean shit to me.  And I couldn't care less about a black man disagreeing with what I've said....why wouldn't they?  Fact of the matter is blacks despise whites deep down inside...always have always will.  I'm speaking to whites in this thread and the real or imaginary blacks are barking about it...fuck em.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



Sticking your head in the sand huh?   The fake marine is butt hurt over something personal.  Whatever it was it could not have happened to a nicer guy.


----------



## Tank (Jan 11, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I could find ten storys of blacks raping white women just today.

You can't find one of a white man raping a black at all


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 11, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



You are speaking to the ignorant whites in this thread.  Those of us with some intelligence see this for what it is worth.

Whether you care what I say or not does not matter to me.  I am not saying it to change your mind.  I understand that that is likely impossible.  But, as Burke said, The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men to do nothing..    And the hatred you spout is evil.

And I am not defending anyone who would hit a woman.  Those who would do so are scum.  I am simply arguing with the idea that domestic abuse is a racial issue.  That is a lie.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 11, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



And white men freed the slaves who were caught and sold by other African blacks.  Don't think for a minute if the roles had been reversed that blacks would have freed whites.  Take a look at how black pimps recruit and treat their white prostitutes and you'd know that.  Well maybe not you because you're dumb as a sack of hammers and are only trolling this thread because a whte man is talking "truth to power" for a change.


----------



## racewright (Jan 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Malcom X's plan to hurt the white race  Take the white women and that will hurt the white man.  Do you not think this happens--or do these bad black men just beat up on everyone.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

Tank said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



No longer legal for them to do so and they have no power over Black women like selling off their children or lynching their husbands to obtain compliance.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 11, 2014)

Tank said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Did you read my post?  The reasons I gave have to do with the past (and not ancient history).


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jan 11, 2014)

The actual people who are responsible for this diversity and interracial dating are the Jews. Their domination of the porn industry and media have corrupted our white daughters into embracing the negro culture while causing them to taint their genes through breeding with the negro. This must be stopped in order to save our white heritage.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



I routinely slap this nappy-headed moron around like a beach ball...he reacts by hiding from me and doling out "thanks" to other morons I'm grinding out like cigarette butts.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

racewright said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



Where did you get that from?  If a Black man beats a white woman you can pretty much bet he beats any woman. Just like white beaters do stupid.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 11, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Truth to power?   LMAO!!    You mean talking racist generalities.

I am not saying all men of any color treat anyone well.   I understand that pimps beat their prostitutes.  And those men are scum.  But the idea that all black men will do this is simply ridiculous.  And THAT is what I am challenging.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> The actual people who are responsible for this diversity and interracial dating are the Jews. Their domination of the porn industry and media have corrupted our white daughters into embracing the negro culture while causing them to taint their genes through breeding with the negro. This must be stopped in order to save our white heritage.



How can that be?  How is anyone getting indoctrinated?  Black people say the same thing about indoctrination but then you racists accuse us of being paranoid. You got to make up your mind about if its true or not.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 11, 2014)

racewright said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...


In my life I've been involved with black men, white men, Asians and Hispanics, Jews. One of the black men I was involved with was the sweetist, most gentle, kind and devoted man I've ever been with.  There just isn't anything in the sterotypes about people, no matter what race or background they come from. There are jackasses of every color, shape, size, ethnicity, culture, nationality, etc. And there are wonderful men of every color, shape, size, ethnicity, culture, nationality, etc. Women who get involved with violent men or bad boys are women who are going to do that no matter what race he is.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Blacks routinely freed any European slaves they had. The slavery method was different. You could work it off and was really indentured servitude.  Black people willingly educated whites. Our biggest fault has been that we were too trusting of Europeans. Look where that has gotten us.  Things are getting better though.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 11, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> racewright said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Oh, stop with the menopausal platitudes ffs!


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 11, 2014)

racewright said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



Malcom X (aka "Detroit Red") was a pimp and a jailbird before he got involved with black muslims.  He went to Mecca, discovered white muslims, and changed his tune about a race war.  But Elijah Muhammed didn't care for his change of heart and sent Farrakhan and two others to murder him with shotguns.  I have no illusions about Malcom X...he tried to straighten out his thinking and got dead for it.  Matter of fact, I thought the black muslims were good for inner-city Detroit...they got their women off the streets, got their brothers off drugs, and while racist as all hell, made their areas much less dangerous for whites to travel through.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 11, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > racewright said:
> ...



what do you know about Black walstreet?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 11, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> The actual people who are responsible for this diversity and interracial dating are the Jews. Their domination of the porn industry and media have corrupted our white daughters into embracing the negro culture while causing them to taint their genes through breeding with the negro. This must be stopped in order to save our white heritage.



Seriously,  I am wondering if you are for real or you are just a freaking troll.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 11, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > racewright said:
> ...



I think it's about time to mention that Meathead stalks me all over the forums and calls me names like dingbat and says I'm menopausal.  Sad case of obsession.  Can't get my attention any other way.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 11, 2014)

just give me notice and Ill tear him a new one with facts the next time he does it


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 11, 2014)

Now tell me who the agressors were in OK in 1921 when the local RACISTS BOMBED this city from the air because the black people built a great city with financial power


----------



## Meathead (Jan 11, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Got me. I think Hilary is hot too!


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 11, 2014)

Black people BUILT things in this country folks.

Then racists would tear them down and steal them.


that is fact


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 11, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Is this like the elementary school playground where the boys pull the hair of the girls they like?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 11, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> The actual people who are responsible for this diversity and interracial dating are the Jews. Their domination of the porn industry and media have corrupted our white daughters into embracing the negro culture while causing them to taint their genes through breeding with the negro. This must be stopped in order to save our white heritage.



Just want to quote this before it disappears, to archive the artifact that some clown would post this in the year 2014.

So it's not just the "negroes".  It's the Hebes too... and the Spics and the Bohunks and the Polocks and the Frogs and the Papists and the Towelheads and the Nips and the Chinks and the Krauts and the Magic Underwear People and the Boongas and the Dagos and the Micks and the Gyppos and the Limeys and the Wogs and the Wetbacks.

Right?  I mean you'll need to post threads about each of those too.

I understand the Luxembourgians are OK though. 

Racist asshole.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 11, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> Black people BUILT things in this country folks.
> 
> Then racists would tear them down and steal them.
> 
> ...


Grammar:  If black people..., then racist would...

Second conditional


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 11, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



It seems so. I usually never reply to his posts, once he started doing this stalking and name calling thing.  But this time, I thought maybe it would help to get him to stop if I outed him.  I have reported it but that didn't help. Maybe if people know what a fool he is making of himself, he will stop.  I just want him to stop and leave me alone.


----------



## Tank (Jan 11, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> Now tell me who the agressors were in OK in 1921 when the local RACISTS BOMBED this city from the air because the black people built a great city with financial power


 the shit you make up


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

Tank said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Now tell me who the agressors were in OK in 1921 when the local RACISTS BOMBED this city from the air because the black people built a great city with financial power
> ...



Black Wall street was a fact. 

The Destruction of Black Wall Street - Black History - EBONY


----------



## Desperado (Jan 11, 2014)

Does anyone remember Nicole Brown Simpson?
Just saying this is not the first time.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

Desperado said:


> Does anyone remember Nicole Brown Simpson?
> Just saying this is not the first time.



Try thousands of Black women and young girls raped during slavery.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 11, 2014)

Tank said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Now tell me who the agressors were in OK in 1921 when the local RACISTS BOMBED this city from the air because the black people built a great city with financial power
> ...



Wiki makes it up too, amazing coincidence.  Complete with 37 resource links and citations of seven other books.

Bob Dylan made it up too when he wrote "Desolation Row", which was certainly not about an event that didn't happen in Duluth the year before.

Anything else you'd like to ignore?


----------



## Meathead (Jan 11, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


I can't help myself. As you pointed out, I lust after menopausal dingbats.


----------



## Tank (Jan 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone remember Nicole Brown Simpson?
> ...


If they were raped it was by black boys


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 11, 2014)

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...



don't ever procreate


----------



## Tank (Jan 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


Nothing about planes dropping bombs


----------



## Yurt (Jan 11, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Hmmm...........37 views and no comments. Must be too sensitive a topic to be discussed!



discuss this:

fuck you racist


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 11, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


----------



## Pogo (Jan 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone remember Nicole Brown Simpson?
> ...



And after as well.  I'm related to the famous daughter of one of them, the late Essie Mae Washington Williams.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 11, 2014)

^^^ This is what happens when morons practice inbreeding. ^^^


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



It was helicopters from what I understand. Look it up. Its all there on wiki.

/edit

I stand corrected. On wiki



> Attack by air[edit]
> Numerous witness accounts described airplanes carrying white assailants, who fired rifles and dropped firebombs on buildings, homes, and fleeing families. The planes, six biplane two-seater trainers left over from World War I, were dispatched from the nearby Curtiss-Southwest Field (now defunct) outside Tulsa.[20] White law enforcement officials later claimed the planes were to provide reconnaissance and protect whites against what they described as a "Negro uprising."


----------



## LeadRoundNose (Jan 11, 2014)

One has to wonder after reading this thread just how many liberal wimmins here fantasize and a black man raping them.

If I had to choose a percentage of 'em, I'd say it's close to 100% from their comments.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...



It was white guys. Our DNA proves it.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

LeadRoundNose said:


> One has to wonder after reading this thread just how many liberal wimmins here fantasize and a black man raping them.
> 
> If I had to choose a percentage of 'em, I'd say it's close to 100% from their comments.



Now you are assuming that because someone is intelligent they want to be raped. Why are white racists so savage acting?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 11, 2014)

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



>> *Attack by air*
Numerous witness accounts described *airplanes carrying white assailants, who fired rifles and dropped firebombs on buildings, homes, and fleeing families*. The planes, six biplane two-seater trainers left over from World War I, were dispatched from the nearby Curtiss-Southwest Field (now defunct) outside Tulsa.[20] White law enforcement officials later claimed the planes were to provide reconnaissance and protect whites against what they described as a "Negro uprising."[20] But, eyewitness accounts and testimony from the survivors confirmed that on the morning of June 1, the planes *dropped incendiary bombs* and fired rifles at black residents on the ground.[20] << (the Wiki link, op. cit.)

I understand Wiki is a very exclusive site.  Only the "right" people can get in there.


----------



## LeadRoundNose (Jan 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> LeadRoundNose said:
> 
> 
> > One has to wonder after reading this thread just how many liberal wimmins here fantasize and a black man raping them.
> ...



Thought never crossed my mind but you pissing yourself in defense of rape did.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

LeadRoundNose said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > LeadRoundNose said:
> ...



Sounds more like you are pissing yourself because white women like to have sex with black men. Sometimes they even get married. Sometimes they have kids.  At that point they are no longer of any use to you right?


----------



## Meathead (Jan 11, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Actually, it's true. She once told me that I hated menopausal women because I was rejected by them. You couldn't make this stuff up.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 11, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



And after some of your posts, they must find you uh, resistable.


----------



## LeadRoundNose (Jan 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> LeadRoundNose said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yep.  I was right.  You're one of the ones that fantasizes about being raped by a black man.  Soooo very obvious from your posts on the matter.  Assuming you're actually white.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

LeadRoundNose said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > LeadRoundNose said:
> ...



Either you are dumber than a box of rocks or your powers of observation are pretty bad. I'd have to assume both in this case.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 11, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



There is nothing funny about it. Sense of humor dependent on mental torture of others is a characteristic of a human progressed on the wrong evolutionary path.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Menopausal women don't have much resistance, yet are certainly resistible. Of course I would like Esmie (loved one, lol) weigh in on this. She should know.


----------



## Peterf (Jan 11, 2014)

racewright said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > novasteve said:
> ...



In England relationships between 'white' women and 'black' men are quite common.  Between white men and black women far less so.   Is that also the case in the US?

(Here in Sweden it's ethnic Swedish women and Muslim immigrants but that's another story.)


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Are you a Slav?  I see you are from Europe.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

Peterf said:


> racewright said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



I would guess the answer is yes.  I played some tournaments in Sweden and they love black guys. The darker the better.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I am neither poor nor black. You have probably seen those metallic birds in the sky which propel people to distant places. It happens but many people who require food stamps to get fat wouldn't understand.

So no, I am American of German extraction on my father's side and Greek on my mother. My son is half Czech. Really, you should see the women here.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 11, 2014)

Desperado said:


> Does anyone remember Nicole Brown Simpson?
> Just saying this is not the first time.



Seriously?  You think you've made a serious point?  White men kill their wives too.  Women who are injured or killed in the US: it is most often by their husband or partner, no matter what race.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



I must have touched a nerve.  I just asked if you were a Slav.  I know you are not Black.   BTW I have seen several women there. Thats why I asked.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 11, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Germany?

did you bring your racism all the way here with you?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 11, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



wow your a real dick slit huh.

BTW clown do you know there is a thing called male menopause?


perhaps you just like menopausal dick better?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Of all European women German women go apeshit over Black guys.  Now I figured out what his problem is.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 11, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone remember Nicole Brown Simpson?
> ...


Again with the platitudes? Come up with something original.

Sorry, I can't help myself...will you marry me? <somehow I expect rejection because, as you correctly pointed out, I have been rejected by old women so often>.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I have spent a great deal of time in the Czech Republic.  The women there look no different than women anywhere else.  Nothing special about them at all.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



They have some lookers like every other place. I just remember it was some carnival going on and a lot of women were out and about having fun.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 11, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


And you wonder why I call you a ditz. Being tall, thin and light-skinned and haired with fine facial features is better equal to fat.... well Trayvons girlfriend lol!


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You have some dark, thick women over there as well. The look way better than the light-skinned ones.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


They're called Gypsies (Roma), and I've little doubt they'd be an upgrade from what you're used to. They are, after all, the very bottom of the barrel here, which puts them slightly ahead of Trayvon's GF.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



The ones I met were not gypsies.  I asked specifically and they said no. i was really disappointed. Those gypsies are very nice looking. Beautiful women. I guess different strokes.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jan 11, 2014)

This thread is straying from the original topic of keeping young white women from embracing diversity and negroes. It is imperative that our white heritage stay intact for the preservation of our race.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> This thread is straying from the original topic of keeping young white women from embracing diversity and negroes. It is imperative that our white heritage stay intact for the preservation of our race.



Too late. There is no race. Your ancestors were Black.  You lost the ability to produce melanin in the ice age. Its really that simple.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


If you look like an idiot, of course their going to say no. Gypsy whores command about half of their white counterparts. It's common knowledge, not unlike black hookers and white hookers across the pond. You were hoodwinked.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Good thing I don't look like an idiot.  I was taken care of really well. i paid no money. Why would they lie?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> You have some dark, thick women over there as well. The look way better than the light-skinned ones.



There are women there of all shapes and sizes.  Like anywhere else. They are predominately Caucasion, so if one is a racist, that is probably appealing, but it is hardly the case that they are all or mostly tall and thin. Absolutely not true.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I hope you didn't pay too much or get your wallet stolen. Buying sex can be dangerous here, especially with the fat and dark ones.

Anyway, to each his own, but do be careful.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



I guess you missed the part where I said everything was free. I would never pay for sex. Thats what guys that cant get any on their own have to do.  Why would that even occur to you?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is straying from the original topic of keeping young white women from embracing diversity and negroes. It is imperative that our white heritage stay intact for the preservation of our race.
> ...



Yep, the human race began in sub-Saharan Africa.  God, racism is just so completely pathetic and stupid.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You have some dark, thick women over there as well. The look way better than the light-skinned ones.
> ...



I saw a good assortment of women. My personal preference just tends towards the ones that have more melanin and have curves.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> I guess you missed the part where I said everything was free. I would never pay for sex. Thats what guys that cant get any on their own have to do.  Why would that even occur to you?



That's just one of those unanswerable questions isn't it?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 11, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> This Is What Happens When Brainwashed White Girls Practice Diversity


This thread is what happens when an ignorant racist feels the need to indeed express his ignorance and hate.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 11, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Just be careful because you may wind up payng   a lot more than you should. If you are really drunk, you could even pay for some menopausal dingbat . Think of how humiliating that would be.

Stay away from the sleaze. Sound advise anywhere.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 11, 2014)

racewright said:


> It is a shame that this young girl was physically hurt--because she was so brainwashed to believe this type of thing would not happen.   Problem is that more than likely she will believe this could not happen again and repeat the same brainwashed foolishness.



An yet another ignorant, hateful racist chimes in  how special.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 11, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> This thread is straying from the original topic of keeping young white women from embracing diversity and negroes. It is imperative that our white heritage stay intact for the preservation of our race.



But Meathead just brought in the Gyppos... you still have Chinks and Wops and Papists and the rest of the list to go down.  Opportunity knocks, Archie.  Better plant your flag again before he claims the Bohunks.   You know, "preserve the race" and all.  

Fucking loser.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Of all European women German women go apeshit over Black guys.  Now I figured out what his problem is.


I think it is quite true that blond Caucasion women are often very attracted to black men.  I think it's because the idea of opposites attracting is very true.  It is also true that white men are very often attracted to black women, and black women are attracted to white men. That kind of paring is becoming more common nowadays as social attitudes change and people feel more free to act on their natural attractions.  My nephews are half black. Their father is blond and blue eyed, their mother is black.  It was her second marriage; her first husband was also white, so obviously she is attracted to white men.  My brother adopted her son, and they had another child together.  Someday maybe no one will worry about race. It's just stupid. The only race that counts is the human race.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You would know. Never would happen to me.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


If you asked, by your own testimony, if some fat dark woman was a Gypsy...seems pretty obvious. Anyway, you could have "gotten" her for much less. Sucker!


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Make sense. Your inability to grasp the nuances of the English language are showing.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Just trying to help. Think Gypsy hookers - black hookers. You are welcome.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



I dont solicit hookers like you do. Never have.  I told you hookers are only for you guys. You know the ones that would have to otherwise rape a woman to get some?


----------



## longknife (Jan 11, 2014)

So, what's the big deal?

Men beat, rape, disfigure, and even kill women every day!!!  

Oh, oops! I'm talking about how Muslim men treat their women so that has no meaning whatsoever. For them, stuff like this is acceptable.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

longknife said:


> So, what's the big deal?
> 
> Men beat, rape, disfigure, and even kill women every day!!!
> 
> Oh, oops! I'm talking about how Muslim men treat their women so that has no meaning whatsoever. For them, stuff like this is acceptable.



Just for giggles, can you prove only Muslim men do their women like that?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > So, what's the big deal?
> ...



Not in a million years.  



> &#8226;*According to the U.S. Surgeon General, domestic violence is the leading cause of injury to women in the United States.*
> &#8226;The American Medical Association estimates that their male partners assault 2 million American women each year.
> &#8226;The U.S. Department of Justice estimates that 95% of the victims of domestic violence are women.
> &#8226;A woman is beaten every 15 seconds in the United States. (Bureau of Justice Statistics, Report to the nation on Crime and Justice. The Data. Washington DC Office of Justice Program, US Dept. of Justice. Oct 1983)
> ...


National Statistics


----------



## longknife (Jan 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > So, what's the big deal?
> ...



Listen dipstick - I didn't say ONLY Muslim men do their women like that!!!

What I said, very clearly, is that treating women like that is COMMON among Muslims.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 11, 2014)

longknife said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



How do you know?  Have you ever lived among Muslims? I have, and it isn't common at all.  It isn't common and it is not acceptable in modern day Muslim culture to beat women.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I guess this is the position you are forced to take when all your women are a bunch fat asses. Black girls be eatin like piggies.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

longknife said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



I dont see the word common anywhere in your post.  You just got busted being stupid. Its ok.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 11, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> This thread is straying from the original topic of keeping young white women from embracing diversity and negroes. It is imperative that our white heritage stay intact for the preservation of our race.



Luckily, this is a free country (such as it is).  And the women get to decide for themselves based on what they want, not on some bullshit "you must save the white race" nonsense.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Why did that come off as just being severely butt hurt?  Don't be mad brethren. Your skinny women like us too. We have lots of options.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Actually he didn't qualify it at all -- he said "Muslim men"... which means not even most of them but *all* of them.  So he just got busted for being even stupider.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 11, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Hmmm...........37 views and no comments. Must be too sensitive a topic to be discussed!




Must be too obvious an attempt to make a story about domestic abuse into something else entirely.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 11, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



If he did see them, you'd have to toss him a basketball.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That would have never worked. Thats why i was there in the first place. A basketball tournament. European women love basketball players. Especially Black ones.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 11, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Of all European women German women go apeshit over Black guys.  Now I figured out what his problem is.
> ...



Agreed, but would you drop a memo by the DOJ and the WH, please.  They don't seem to have gotten that message yet.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 11, 2014)

longknife said:


> So, what's the big deal?
> 
> Men beat, rape, disfigure, and even kill women every day!!!
> 
> Oh, oops! I'm talking about how Muslim men treat their women so that has no meaning whatsoever. For them, stuff like this is acceptable.



For them, stuff like this is encouraged, enshrined in their "holy book", it would seem.


----------



## Tank (Jan 11, 2014)

If it is so easy for black guys to get any girl they want, why are they always raping them?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 11, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If it isn't "cultural", is it considered a sporting event, then?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 11, 2014)

Tank said:


> If it is so easy for black guys to get any girl they want, why are they always raping them?



According to the A-man, it would seem that they ask for it, stage entry through the bedroom window to achieve the desired effect...


----------



## Tank (Jan 11, 2014)

Shit, the girls I know think black guys are nasty, even the black girls


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

Tank said:


> If it is so easy for black guys to get any girl they want, why are they always raping them?



You'd have to ask a Black guy that likes raping women. I never had any problems in the area so I cant relate.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

Tank said:


> Shit, the girls I know think black guys are nasty, even the black girls



If a white girl tells you that simply ask her how she knows.   White women sometimes tell white men things so they dont feel insecure.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > If it is so easy for black guys to get any girl they want, why are they always raping them?
> ...



That was only one woman. I had another that wanted to be choked. I had to draw the line on that one.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 11, 2014)

racewright said:


> why bother to date a person of another race
> this was extremely rare 50 years ago but now the norm and I see only one thing to blame Brainwashing Media, schools and naivety.





"Why bother"? "To blame"?

Your prejudice is showing. 


Why does anyone "bother" to date any other person? Because they are attracted to them. Who the fuck cares what 'color' they are?

And if you think any particular 'race' has the market cornered on domestic violence, you're an ignorant fool. I'm guessing you are.


----------



## Tank (Jan 11, 2014)

Black guys are known for cheating and STD's, that what the black girls tell me


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 11, 2014)

Tank said:


> Shit, the girls I know think black guys are nasty, even the black girls



Rape has nothing to do with sex.  Rape is an act of agression, power, anger.  The men who rape are men who have problems, issues with women.  I know of two situations where a man had problems with his mother. One was a famous case in the NW and one that was not famous or anything.  One of these guys raped a lot of different women, many women over a long period of time, that's why it was famous.  After the cops learned all about him, it was clear he had a very domineering mother and a wierd relationship with her.  I read a book about him a long time ago.  In the other case, the guy raped about 3 women, but they were all his mother's age.  It was also determined by the authorities he had a bad relationship with a domineering,  manipulative mother.  I'm not saying mothers are always the issue; this is just an example. The point I am making is that men who rape do it for psychological reasons, not for sex.  Women of all ages get raped from very young to very old, attractive and unattractive. It has nothing to do with sex, but it does have to do with issues with women, aggression, power, etc.  The reason younger women may get raped more often than older women is probably because they are more vulnerable. They go out on their own more, they date and party, they engage in risky behavior, etc.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

Tank said:


> Black guys are known for cheating and STD's, that what the black girls tell me



You said earlier that you gave 1 girl some bus money?  Maybe they are taking your money and making you feel good to get more?


----------



## Tank (Jan 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > If it is so easy for black guys to get any girl they want, why are they always raping them?
> ...


You're in your own world, where black guys are smart and hansome


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Thats true. I define my world. Didn't you know that already?


----------



## Tank (Jan 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Black guys are known for cheating and STD's, that what the black girls tell me
> ...


Alot of their storys about the black boys in their lives (fathers, brothers, boyfriends) do make me feel sorry for them


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 11, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



It goes by culture, not by religion. Why can't you folks get it through your heads that Islam is not a culture, it is a religion, and it is interpreted differently in different cultures and by differect sects. Also, there are very extreme and fundamentalist Muslims and very modern, educated Muslims. There is as  much diversity within Islam as there is within Christianity.  In South America, for example, which is Christian, there are a lot of macho cultures where women are treated badly.  In the 80s I remember reading an article about one South American country where men who killed their partners were regularly  not punished because the government saw it as a crime of passion if he caught her with another man or she was going to leave him or something.  The cases you hear about of throwing acid in faces or other abuses are cases of people who are uneducated Muslims living in the past, not modern people, usually very low income (the poor), possibly living in rural communities, etc., not the norm for most modern, educated Muslims.  The people who immigrate to the West from Muslim countries are those type.  The people who are middle class and educated, modern people, do not immigrate so you don't have any experience of them. It's the poor, uneducated people who immigrate, and they are also the most religious, the fundamentalists.  Being poor and uneducated seems to go hand in hand with religions obsession, around the world.  It seems pretty obvious to me that people would understand immigrants come from the lower socio-economic levels of their home societies.  They immigrate for economic reasons.  Better off people do not leave home because they don't need to.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Tell us more about your obese women. We want to hear stories about what its like to fuck fat disgusting pigs with fake hair.


----------



## Peterf (Jan 11, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I saw a thread recently welcoming you back.   Truthmatters returns! said lot of people.  Very funny posts!  Being fairly new I just didn't get the in joke.

Rather late in the day I get it.    You are a parody!    Making fun of the real foul-mouthed, semi-literate, ill-educated posters.  I apologise for not catching on to your brilliant act sooner, it really is very, very funny.   Do you give public performances?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 11, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Tell us more about your obese women. We want to hear stories about what its like to fuck fat disgusting pigs with fake hair.





Hmmm....looks like Dogboy is trying to get a date!


----------



## Godboy (Jan 11, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Tell us more about your obese women. We want to hear stories about what its like to fuck fat disgusting pigs with fake hair.
> ...



Well who wouldn't want a piece of women like this. I am particularly attracted to what passes for fashion in that community. Very hot, very classy. Who wants to look at natural hair color when it could look like a melted crayon instead? That culture is wonderful. A bunch of fat people dressed like clowns, whats not to like?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 11, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...





I assumed YOU looked like that and were hoping to play the role of the woman in your relationship with Asslickpeas.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 11, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Oh, more fag bashing jokes. You should make those faggots feel bad for being faggots. Do you physically hurt them too when you see them, or do you just mostly bash them online? Keep it up, you are doing gods work.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 11, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...




I'm not bashing you, I just thought the two of you had a certain 'chemistry' going. Best of luck with that.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



I think they just like conning you out of money. Ask them if they think you are a captain and see if they look funny.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Only you white hill billies like to have sex with farm animals.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So what youre saying is black women (aka farm animals) don't get laid by black men? I don't blame you. They look pretty awful often times and the inability to speak properly must be a huge turn off. Plus the fake hair and grotesque obesity must make it impossible to get an erection.

Your culture really did a number on your women. You should think about changing that.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 11, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Making fun of peoples sexuality is cool, and youre really good at it. Keep it up, those queers deserve your scorn.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 11, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



I'm not making fun of you, I'm trying to help you two kids find the happiness you so clearly lack.


----------



## Tank (Jan 11, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Black women have it worse than any other group, black boys not only don't help their women but do things to ruin their lives.

I think you're one of them the way you spend so much time on here then you do with the women and children you claim are in your life


----------



## Godboy (Jan 11, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Im quite happy. See, im laughing AT you.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 11, 2014)

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Don't feel sorry for those awful bitches. If white women were terribly obese, loud in public places, had clown hair, put strange looks on their faces while wagging their finger at people disapprovingly, having a complete inability to speak properly, possessing no femininity at all and by all appearances must stink terribly, then we would have a 72% fatherless household rate in the white community too. They make no effort to look like women, therefore no one thinks of them that way.

Why do you think black men go crazy for white women? Obviously because black women in the US are more like monsters than anything else. Do you see white men across the country going crazy for black women? Nope. People of all colors agree that they suck. Black culture in the US ensures that their women are awful.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 11, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...





You people are always so bitter.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 11, 2014)

Tank said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Bullies come in all colors.
> ...



No. Not a statement that can be proven. Strictly a biased opinion.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 11, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



Finally, an opinion from a female. I thought it was kind of odd that it was only demoralized, insecure white males trying to dictate who white females should and should not date.


----------



## MaryL (Jan 11, 2014)

What a pithy little topic, I thought of O.J. Simpson's dead wife: Nichole, she  wasnt just a dead  WHITE  girl  that had her throat slashed  and her Jewish  friend murdered at the hands of a jealous black man, no it was  random fate.  Its all  about  whites and racism.. Nobody cares about  blacks abusing white people. OJ killed  Nicole, she died   because of racial jealousy. No, ignore that. Its all just so much clutter. Why bother cluttering up your conscience with petty facts.   Only white people do bad things, cleanse your mind that blacks could ever do something evil and wrong.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 11, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



White Union soldiers fought in a war against Conferderate soldiers for "states rights", not specifically to free any black slaves. The first order of business was to preserve the union. 

If the Great Emancipator" could have preserved the institution of slavery AND the union, he would have done so. 

No one from the era is alive now, so you nor anyone else knows what blacks would have done "if the roles were reversed".


----------



## Tank (Jan 11, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


Which Races Produce More Bullies? | American Renaissance


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 11, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Well into the 20th century.

Black Women, Rape, and Resistance


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 11, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Can't you put him on ignore?


----------



## MaryL (Jan 11, 2014)

Then there is the "knock out game" or whatever black racism crimes  that has been going on the last  20 + years that blacks hurt or intimidate urban   whites. Of course, it's seen as random crime. Ask Bernard Goetz, then  there was the racist attacks of Colin Fererguson on whites. He was deemed mentally ill and forgotten, Goetz became the poster boy of racism long before  George Zimmerman. There is a disconnect  going on here.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jan 11, 2014)

MaryL said:


> Then there is the "knock out game" or whatever black racism crimes  that has been going on the last  20 + years that blacks hurt or intimidate urban   whites. Of course, it's seen as random crime. Ask Bernard Goetz, then  there was the racist attacks of* Colin Fererguson on whites. He was deemed mentally ill and forgotten*, Goetz became the poster boy of racism long before  George Zimmerman. There is a disconnect  going on here.



No he wasn't! I can attest to that as a New Yorker and commuter on the LIRR. The wife of Dennis McCarthy, Carolyn McCarthy was elected to the U.S. House of Representatives in 1996..


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 11, 2014)

Tank said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Of course American Renaissance is unbiased and objective...LoL!

 Furthermore, this "study" was not conducted in America or even multiple geographical locations, In addition, the "group" identified with the largest bullying rate in a group of over 4600 adolescents was South Asians.

American Renaissance states that it is a monthly magazine first published in 1991. A section called What We Believe on the organization's website states that 

"Race is an important aspect of individual and group identity. Of all the fault lines that divide society &#8212; language, religion, class, ideology &#8212; it is the most prominent and divisive."[4]

The magazine's arguments are usually explained using social science and genetics, but one article mentioned Biblical arguments against interracial and inter-cultural marriages.[5] The magazine and foundation promote the view that differences in educational outcomes and per capita incomes between racial populations can be attributed at least in part to differences in intelligence between races. 

Mark Potok and Heidi Beirich, writers in the Intelligence Report (a publication of the Southern Poverty Law Center), has written that "Jared Taylor is the cultivated, cosmopolitan face of white supremacy. 

He is the guy who is providing the intellectual heft, in effect, to modern-day Klansmen." They have also stated that "American Renaissance has become increasingly important over the years, bringing a measure of intellectualism and seriousness to the typically thug-dominated world of white supremacy".[6] 

American Renaissance, the New Century Foundation, or Taylor have had links with organizations such as the Council of Conservative Citizens, the Pioneer Fund, and the British National Party. 

Don Black and David Duke have attended AR conferences and have been seen talking with Taylor.[5][7] The organization has held bi-annual conferences that are open to the public and that attract 200-300 people. Critics say some who attend are neo-Nazis, white nationalists, white separatists, Holocaust deniers, and eugenicists (as well as numerous protesters).[8]


Contributors to the magazine and conferences have included Stephen Webster, Michael Levin, Nick Griffin, Bruno Gollnisch, J. Philippe Rushton, Glenn Spencer, Lawrence Auster, Richard Lynn, Sam Dickson, and Samuel T. Francis.[citation needed]
Cancellation of 2010, 2011 conferences[edit]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Renaissance_(magazine)


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 11, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



  Tell me if you ever see a blue bird mate with a crow, Jimi.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 11, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Listen jackass...blacks have never shown any remorse about enslaving themselves or others to this day.  Nobody is alive from the Crusades either yet the muslim world continually brings it up as a reason for their current savagery.  Next time either join when a thread is going strong or wait until the participants are back at it....this drive-by bullshit several hours after the discussion is just you talking to yourself.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 11, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



It's a public message board, dipstick, and you are not the "board police". All are free to post when they wish to.

And obviously, I didn't "talk to myself", because you answered what I posted, you dunce.

As far as the rest of your pissy tantrum, the Crusades, nor the Muslims have jack to do with the Civil War.

Kick rocks.


----------



## Pheonixops (Jan 11, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



I have seen plenty of female "white birds" mate with plenty of male "black birds", so what's your point?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 11, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Those are different _species_, Einstein.

You ever drive by a refinery?  You know those huge storage tanks?  It would take several of those (entire refineries, not just tanks) to begin to contain the volume of your abject ignorance.  And even then it would have to be compressed.

Slavery was once all over the earth, a common penalty for losing a war.  The Romans did it just as the Africans did it.  But not until our half-millennium and the knuckledraggers who thought like you do, did race get attached to it.  Which is what created all this angst we live with today.

Thanks for that, dickhead.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 11, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



 The subject matter is about people, not birds, Rocky.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



No. What I am saying is that your specific type of people seem to love having relations with sheep and I hear cows too. That kind of stuff is probably what caused aids.


----------



## MaryL (Jan 11, 2014)

Black  men aren&#8217;t trying to conquer their self loathing  by dating white girls, nah. Not an issue at all. Nope. Not with all those poor  available black women out there.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

MaryL said:


> Black  men arent trying to conquer their self loathing  by dating white girls, nah. Not an issue at all. Nope. Not with all those poor  available black women out there.



They are just trying to get some Dr Phil. Thats what men do. Dont worry about it.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 11, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Lord God Almighty!!  You are just disgusting!  Ever heard of the concept that it is the inside that counts, not the outside. People like you are the reason that kind of saying was created.  Your inside is worse than anything you can describe about someone else's outside.  It's a putrifying mess in there.  Repulsive beyond belief!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 11, 2014)

I don't really care. This culling of the degenerate elements of the White gene pool needs to occur. This is Darwinian Natural Selection in action.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 11, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



I thought I was pretty clear when I suggested they were bad inside AND out. Dumb, classless, ugly, etc. Its amazing how much damage one shitty culture can do to a perfectly good human being.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 11, 2014)

Iceman said:


> I don't really care. This culling of the degenerate elements of the White gene pool needs to occur. This is Darwinian Natural Selection in action.



Good luck keeping your unpure line pure.  In the process you will cull yourself.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really care. This culling of the degenerate elements of the White gene pool needs to occur. This is Darwinian Natural Selection in action.
> ...



Also, speaking of culling. You should be thankful you are even alive. If we did things like the Arabs, who castrated their black slaves, you wouldn't be alive today. North America would be like the Middle East, no blacks. Show some gratitude.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 12, 2014)

Iceman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



I guess they must have missed some because there are plenty of Africans in the middle east.  You must do your research by watching the news. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Y42AyGpno4"]Black Iraqis[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 12, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Except for being a serial killer or a murderer, you are as bad as it gets, far worse than any ordinary human being, and the women you are describing are just ordinary human beings who may not look or act the way you think they should.  You are really bad shit inside, that's patently obvious. If they are 'dumb, classless, ugly,' you are far, far worse.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Well, I guess not all. Some of the women were used for breeding though. But very few blacks in the Middle East today. The ones that are are mostly servants or slaves. Castrated black male slaves are sold to this day in the middle east, lol.

Saudi man is trying to sell his ?castrated black African slave? on Arab version of Facebook |


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 12, 2014)

Iceman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



Too bad you cant castrate anyone here in the US. Black men will continue to hook up with white women and get the goodies. You cant stop it cause they hunt us Black men down.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2014)

If we could have just 200,000 blacks like Iraq, that would be awesome.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 12, 2014)

Iceman said:


> If we could have just 200,000 blacks like Iraq, that would be awesome.



I dont think you still would have any luck with white women no matter what the odds were.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Natural Selection at work. I have no problem with mudsharks...


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > If we could have just 200,000 blacks like Iraq, that would be awesome.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 12, 2014)

Iceman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



Yes. You will be bred out. Natural selection. Funny thing is your not pure anyway. Your just a mutation.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 12, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Next time either join when a thread is going strong or wait until the participants are back at it....this drive-by bullshit several hours after the discussion is just you talking to yourself.





Oh look, the impotent poseur is trying to control a thread again.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Oh look, the racist fool is making an ass of himself again.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 12, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...





what is with you and your fantasies about black women.

 you like to image watching black women eat while you do what to your pigs?


your posts are like a window into your head.

the window is dirty and your mind is a pool of  liquid shit.


for this guy actually CLOSING his mind might make him more tolerable.

Oh well he keeps that window open and the shit will all dry out and cake against the inside of his thin small skull making his thoughts shorter.

hey the less we see the shit in his head the better.


the shit in his head embarrasses all other shit


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 12, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...




dude you seem to not know the definition of that word.

try looking it up.

there will likely be a picture of Iceman in the discription


----------



## dannyboys (Jan 12, 2014)

They are welcome to her. She still has all her orifices so she'll be of some use to them. They'll just put a bag over her head and make believe she's Milly Cyrus.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > If we could have just 200,000 blacks like Iraq, that would be awesome.
> ...



Hell we could send 200,000 black women to his house and he'd still come up empty.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 12, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Next time either join when a thread is going strong or wait until the participants are back at it....this drive-by bullshit several hours after the discussion is just you talking to yourself.
> ...





Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



Oh look, the canine troll is yapping at the thread's heels again.

Unk's credo: "everybody but me should shut up".


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > If we could have just 200,000 blacks like Iraq, that would be awesome.
> ...



You're confusing fat white women's attraction to "negroes" as lust when it's really just pity.  Like a dog rescue from the local pound...they think they can turn you into a well-mannered pooch that only reacts violently when crossed because it was "misunderstood" or "abused".  But the fact of the matter is that most of these dogs are at the pound because, like you, they continue to piss on the couch and chew on shoes when their owner is away.  Trying to tick us off by claiming you've had monkey sex with these women is just another example of how stupid you are.   Our only problem with it is that we have to pay taxes to support the little half-breeds born because you "negroes" ain't man enough to.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 12, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...




Just you, dopey.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 12, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...




Says the pathetic loser who was even rejected by his own hand.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 12, 2014)

unkotare said:


> bullkurtzusmc said:
> 
> 
> > asclepias said:
> ...



lol


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 12, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > bullkurtzusmc said:
> ...



Flirting with UnKotex....maybe you two should head to a Motel 6 and see who's the catcher...my bet it's you.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 12, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



UnKotex reminds me of the notorious Polish bank robber who tied up the safe and blew the guard.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 12, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Next time either join when a thread is going strong or wait until the participants are back at it....this drive-by bullshit several hours after the discussion is just you talking to yourself.
> ...



UnKotex laspes into speaking french, or tongues maybe...hard to tell with a varmint like UK....if he didn't have a pussy there'd be a bounty on him.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 12, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



I didn't know you were a white woman but it makes perfect since that you are one. I never heard of white women having sex with dogs to prove their pity.  I dont think its just lust either because there are a lot of white women that want their children to be mixed.  I know this from personal experience. If I was trying to tick you off your paragraph trying to explain all the reasons its just not so that white women love black men, shows me youre are so red in the face right now you are about to pop a blood vessel in your eye.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 12, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



I am certainly in favor of black men dating women in your clan. I hope it will dilute the racism a bit.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 12, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...





I'm sure you have a large collection of films about just that sort of thing, freak.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 12, 2014)

Morons.

Her boyfriend didn't do this.

A gang of black girls did:

FROM THE LINK (which probably you should read before you open your fat mouths):

"Stephanie says she was attacked by five girls early Sunday morning. An  Ithaca resident, close to Stephanie, posted pictures of her injuries and  a second picture of her immediately after getting stitches. He said  Stephanie was attacked by black females as she walked out of the bar. *He characterized the attack as a knockout game style assault, which is a euphemism for a racially motivated hate crime."*


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You have to live vicariously through the conquests of Black men because East Indians are even lower on the totem pole of attractiveness than they are, it's cool. Your own women don't even want you.

The Totem Pole Of Race Attractiveness


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 12, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





Natural selection will eventually weed out mistakes like BSKlutz there. He's doing his part by being such a pathetic loser that no worthy specimens would go near him. In a state of nature his error would have been long since corrected, but seeing as we live in relatively benign societies we'll just have to wait it out.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You wrote this trash thinking it was funny or clever I suppose...there is no more boring, lifeless, tiresome piece of shit on USMB than you.  You've never "had" a white woman....our women like their sex pals to have a personality...you don't have one, can't even rent one...you're about as black as a snowball, and you're broke and ugly.  So save your boasts for the libs...wait, they don't believe them either.  ZERO.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 12, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



UnKotex here is a snitch.....she baits you into throwing a scare into her and then reports ya.  I used to think talk was cheap on these boards but UnKotex runs in deficit spending.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 12, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



Dont be incensed fake marine. We both know thats not true. Especially if you were supposedly in the military. it happens more there than it does in civilian life. Thats how I know you are a liar. 

Race Relations in America: Interracial relationships and the military 4:3


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 12, 2014)

Iceman said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



You are a sad person if you see conquest and defeat in two people who found love by crossing racial bounds. Seek some psychological help. 

Obamacare: https://www.healthcare.gov/


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Don't know what you are talking about. But why don't you stick to raping innocent women in packs in throwing acid at their face. You Indians take the cake for that.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 12, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Fear is debilitating both physically and mentally.  Thats why race purists are the least educated on the planet.


----------



## BDBoop (Jan 12, 2014)

When I told our mechanic I was engaged, he said "To a white man, I hope?" I said "Yeah Mike, he's white. He beats me, but at least he's white."

Mike's head whipped around, and I said "What the hell, man; seriously? Does it really matter WHAT color he is, as long as he treats me right? Which he does."

I just don't get it, that somebody's first thought would be the color of a man's skin, rather than who he is.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 12, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> When I told our mechanic I was engaged, he said "To a white man, I hope?" I said "Yeah Mike, he's white. He beats me, but at least he's white."
> 
> Mike's head whipped around, and I said "What the hell, man; seriously? Does it really matter WHAT color he is, as long as he treats me right? Which he does."
> 
> I just don't get it, that somebody's first thought would be the color of a man's skin, rather than who he is.



There is a lot of domestic violence in the black community, which means your chances of being beaten by your husband go up if your husband is a black man. Terrible cultures breed terrible people.


----------



## BDBoop (Jan 12, 2014)

Wrong.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 12, 2014)

Iceman said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



You are a wimp. You have nothing on me so you go around and try to pin someone else's bad deed onto me. Now I understand crystal clear why you started that thread badmouthing American women. You have been rejected by American women and you blame black men for your misery. You do not realize that it is your lack of manhood which is responsible your misery.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



No, but I think it is funny that an Indian troll-creature like yourself talks about a lack of manhood or troubles with women. Indians are notorious for being inept with women throughout the Western World. Take a bath, stop eating so much smelly food, and treat your own women decently(and give up trying to chase white Women who will never get with you), and you might get somewhere.

Being a White Knight just makes you uglier to women than you undoubtedly are physically.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 12, 2014)

Iceman said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



Your women problem stems from lack of manhood. This lack will never get rectified till you admit it and work on it. No amount of racial slur will make up for it. 

It is a good advice but being a fool that you are, you will not see the value of it.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Stop projecting, lol.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2014)

Indian Race Troll memes | quickmeme


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 12, 2014)

Iceman said:


> Indian Race Troll memes | quickmeme



No amount of racial slur will fix your lack of manhood and until you fix it, you will never get a woman. You can bitch all you want about American women or black men.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Indian Race Troll memes | quickmeme
> ...



You are just a broken record man. You obsess over American women you can never get, and enjoy blacks getting women you will never get.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 12, 2014)

Iceman said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



What can I say, I love to congratulate unlike you who loves to hate.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Cool, now go microwave some curry and watch some online cricket or something.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 12, 2014)

Iceman said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


Curry is off the hook for your information. I love it.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 12, 2014)

Iceman said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



I think your main woe lies in the fact that you are quite an uninteresting person.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



It is a very easy decision when a woman has to choose between a man who brings curry and cricket to the table versus the one who brings nastiness and racism to the table.


----------



## ThirdTerm (Jan 13, 2014)

Perhaps those black females who jumped Stephanie Nicole Fenner were insanely jealous because the white victim was dating a black guy and four black female suspects were arrested. Getting involved in interracial relationships can be risky in a racially-charged environment and interracial couples could be harassed by both whites and blacks. Some intolerant people like the black hairdresser in the video need to undergo racial sensitivity training. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQ_BObVA5Hs]"What would you do?": Guy Brings His White Girlfriend To Barbershop In Harlem - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 13, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...





Stop bitching and grow a pair, clown.


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 13, 2014)

racewright said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > racewright said:
> ...



I used to walk through Harlem much later than 11 PM. You are just filled with hate and have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 13, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> ....our women like ..





"our women"?    


Who do you think you're kidding, you flaccid old fool? There is no "our" for you. No self-respecting woman of any 'race' would give a loser like you the time of day.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 13, 2014)

Godboy said:


> There is a lot of domestic violence in the black community,




There's a lot of domestic violence in every community, you idiot.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 13, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



  Hey dothead.....go worship a cow.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 13, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > ....our women like ..
> ...



UnKotex didn't get me perma-banned last week but she's still tying...menopausal little witch.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 13, 2014)

Iceman said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=493pL_Vbtnc]Where The White Women At? - Blazing Saddles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Jan 13, 2014)

ThirdTerm said:


> Perhaps those black females who jumped Stephanie Nicole Fenner were insanely jealous because the white victim was dating a black guy and four black female suspects were arrested. Getting involved in interracial relationships can be risky in a racially-charged environment and interracial couples could be harassed by both whites and blacks. Some intolerant people like the black hairdresser in the video need to undergo racial sensitivity training.
> 
> "What would you do?": Guy Brings His White Girlfriend To Barbershop In Harlem - YouTube



One fine video lesson deserves another...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeK759FF84s"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeK759FF84s[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 13, 2014)

Pogo said:


> One fine video lesson deserves another...



OMG!  It's Democratic, left wing, liberal, progressive, socialist indoctrination!!!  How awful!!


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 13, 2014)

Pogo said:


> ThirdTerm said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps those black females who jumped Stephanie Nicole Fenner were insanely jealous because the white victim was dating a black guy and four black female suspects were arrested. Getting involved in interracial relationships can be risky in a racially-charged environment and interracial couples could be harassed by both whites and blacks. Some intolerant people like the black hairdresser in the video need to undergo racial sensitivity training.
> ...



That was awesome!  Here is a link I found that explains the concept of white privilege.

Straight White Male: The Lowest Difficulty Setting There Is | Whatever


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 13, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > One fine video lesson deserves another...
> ...



I see Pogo as a balding, ponytailed stooge who can't admit he's been full of shit for almost 50 years....the evidence is all right in front of him but he won't look at it.  He negs me when I make him look at it.....all he's got left is his weed and memories of protest marches....what a wasted life.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 13, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



And I see BullKlutz trying to do for the board what he's done for Detroit.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 13, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I was being sarcastic.  Or are you too dense to have understood that?  

Pogo is completely right. The video is completely right.  Racism and bigotry are for morons and fools and people who are half human.  If the shoe fits you, wear it.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 13, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



  I was a proud citizen of Detroit City....helped a First Shirt from 82nd AB grab a arsonist during the riot in July, '67.  He told me about the RVN I was headed to in October and his advice helped me.  If you'd been a Detroiter you'd have been sucking on a hash pipe down on Plum Street, croacking "groovy man" watching the city burn.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 13, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



I've only ever been to Detroit once.  I took the opportunity to see the Motown museum.  A powerful experience; we went in there a group of black and white people who didn't know each other.  We came out a group of people, who did.

You should go in there, Bull.  And shut your piehole while they tell the story so you can freaking learn something.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 13, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



She's a cutie but whoever dresses her should be sent for an eye-exam...YIKES!


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 13, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



What a jackass remark.  It must be miserable as hell to be you.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 13, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Listen up dipshit....I know the street corners Smokey Robinson came up on, the church Aretha came out of, and the Rec Center Diana Ross hung out in as a kid....Barry Gordy LEFT for Hollywood...fuck him and fuck you....one trip to Detroit doesn't qualify you to even speak to me.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 13, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Aw, did I step on your gnarly old toes witch?  You already disqualified yourself to speak to me with your tale of your various sex partners....you best oil the hinges on your heels...maybe Pogo will throw ya a bone.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 13, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Hmmm...........37 views and no comments. Must be too sensitive a topic to be discussed!





You know, this guy is so 1950. I grew up in Atlanta and I had to deal with a whole world of redneck racists for over 25 years. I sure as hell am not going to do it anymore. 

Steve, you are on "ignore". Not because of anything you posted to me, but because you are an insufferable jerk.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 13, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



All your post does is demonstate the ignorant, simple minded way you think.  It says everything about you and nothing about me.  You are pathetic.


----------



## BullKurtz (Jan 13, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



No, you're baffled that I don't speak stalinese PC to your peckerwood pals.  I talk straight meat and spuds and you been gagging down lettuce and carrots so long even the thought of a carnivore frightens you.  I got a right to my opinions, to express them like I want to, and have stood the wall to keep them for me and whether I like it or not, for you too.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 13, 2014)

Pogo said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



What a creep you are, a god damned weirdo and degenerate. Parading around your little non-white niece as if she is some pet to score a political point for you. I bet her parents would be _really_ pleased to know the crazy aunt is posting pictures of their child on the internet without their permission.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jan 13, 2014)

Iceman said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



Appeal to Emotion


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 13, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> A girl got involved with a cowardly woman-beater.  I am betting the knife didn't come out the first time he got rough.
> 
> But I don't see this as a condemnation of white girls dating other races.  It is just one asshole who should be buried in a shallow grave.



I guess you didn't read the story. She was jumped by five black girls who cut her face wide open!


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jan 13, 2014)

GHook93 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > A girl got involved with a cowardly woman-beater.  I am betting the knife didn't come out the first time he got rough.
> ...



That makes even less sense.  What does who she dated have to do with getting in a fight?


----------



## Meathead (Jan 13, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


You'd have to ax dem hoes.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jan 13, 2014)

Meathead said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Or I can ask the OP like I just did


----------



## Pogo (Jan 13, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



Pfft.  Klutz knows his homies so well he can't even spell Berry Gordy's name right.  

Tellingly, he knows the _buildings_.  He failed to grok the _people_.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Consigning. Tandoori Shrimp is my favorite.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 14, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



Butter Chicken. I would eat it every day if I could.


----------



## Tank (Jan 14, 2014)

There's a Thai place up the street that makes a beef and eggplant with a curry coconut sauce, i'm a addict


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I've had that too...good stuff. If the place you go to offers Chicken Tikka with Jasmine Rice, try that. It's addictive.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 14, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Chicken Tikka Masala?  I've had that too.  I actually have the recipe and the spices but I'm the only one in the family that likes to eat East Indian food.  The Senegalese make something very similar tasting in Chicken Curry with rice and beans.  I ate a lot of that when I visited Senegal.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I didn't know it was popular there too.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 14, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



If you knew the similarities between India and Africa it would blow you away. The Ganges river is named after the Ethiopian King Ganges.  They even worshipped Black gods before they became Aryan.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 14, 2014)

I am a vegetarian but I am delighted to learn that there a few people here who love Butter Chicken. By the way, the authentic name for Butter Chicken is Chicken Makhani. Makhani means butter.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



India was the first country to oppose apartheid in South Africa. In doing so it invited ire of some powerful countries.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 14, 2014)

Chicken Biryani.....mmmmmmm.....


----------



## Meathead (Jan 14, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Oh, grow a pair Vikrant. He's going to be telling you whatever achievements India has had was because of black Africans and you'll be bending over.

India's primary concern about apartheid was the effect it had on Indians in that country. They didn't give a rat's ass about black Africans. The truth is India has a well-entrenched system of discrimination as well called the caste system. Other than race, there was not much difference in relegation of second-class citizenship,  except of course that apartheid is gone but you caste system still lingers.

Kiss ass if you wish. I suppose we all get off on different things.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 14, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I guess you never heard of the Dravidians or know very much about the history of ancient India? Long before whites were around there is evidence that the Dravidians, Egyptians and the Kush were part of a confederation called the Maa Confederation. Just like most of the world that area was originally inhabited by Blacks from Africa.  That takes nothing away from India. The big difference is that they maintained their culture unlike Europeans who had to be re-educated in their own history by the Moors. I am in the process of finding out more about this shared history. There are a lot of linguistic ties to the Dravidian language and African languages. There are also a lot of African names for places in india and Pakistan like the Hindu *Kush*.  I will let you know more as I find it.  BTW I know Gandhi was a racist. However, that does not mean he speaks for the entire country of India. i am also well aware of the caste system and the untouchables.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


That's Vikrant's fight, not mine. If he wants to cede his heritage to one of the most primitive culture the world has known, that's his business. I would disagree and consider him a wimp, much as I do with you. 

Indians may be less proud of their accomplishments, I don't know. Olmecs and ancient Egyptians are not present to defend their own, so I feel that their heritage needs to be defended from absurd appropriation. Vikrant is able to kiss your ass if he wants you to think he's cool, or he can defend the legacy of his ancestors. t's his call. That's life I suppose.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 14, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...




i was not in a fight with Vikrant. We were talking about the food. You pulled the ultimate desperate white boy move using the divide and conquer strategy. Wont work here clown. 

I think most intelligent people would rather discover the truth about things instead of hanging on to a lie fed to them by whites.  Thats why I am investigating it. There are a lot of things that point to East Indians actually starting as Africans from Africa.  Why would they develop pretty much right in line with ancient Kush, Egyptian, and Sumerian civilizations?


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 14, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



I am appalled that you think Gandhi was racist. Gandhi devoted his entire life fighting against inequality. Interestingly enough his fight against inequality and bigotry too started in South Africa. Great leaders like Martin Luther King Jr were inspired by Gandhi's non violent struggle against oppression and injustice.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


His fight Asc, not mine. If he wants to cede his culture and civilization's accomplishments to black Africans, that's his business.. Perhaps he agrees that Indian civilization was founded by black Africans, I don't know. I have always viewed India as one of the cradles of civilization, so I would disagree. Linguistically, there is no match, but anyway, as I said, it's his call. 

He seems wimpy enough though.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 14, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Caste is more like a community one belongs to. There was discrimination against people of lower caste during British rule. But after 1947 when India became free, it has been illegal to discriminate against people based on caste, religion, color, etc.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 14, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Who said it was founded by Black Africans? A confederation means they brought something to the table.  Your opinion is not relevant on linguistics. People that are paid to do this said there is a link.  There is also that pesky DNA evidence.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genetics_and_archaeogenetics_of_South_Asia



> mtDNA variation[edit]
> Most of the studies based on mtDNA variation have reported genetic unity of Indian populations across language, caste and tribal groups.[1][2][3] *It is likely that haplogroup M was brought to Asia from East Africa along the southern route by earliest migration wave 60,000 years ago*


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 14, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Unfortunately, Gandhi did have some racists quotes MLK was unaware of.  It doesn't take away from what he did for his people.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 14, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



I am proud of my Arya heritage which gave Sanskrit (from which all Indo-European languages formed) but that does not require me to be racist against anyone. I personally do not believe in Arya/Dravidian divide theory. The concept of Dravidian was introduced by British to divide Indians.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Can you quote me one of his racist quotes? I would rather learn the truth than hold on to a fairy tale story.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 14, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Yes, because it was the British who founded and fostered the caste culture.

We had spoken on certain geopolitical matters in which I had found you fairly lucid. Now you come off like a self-righteous hack trying to cast the caste system as a Western construct and ceding  the origins of your own culture. In other words, the British are to blame for the caste system and your achievements are the works of black Africans.

FFS Vikrant, grow a fucking pair!


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 14, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



To the British during WWII:


> &#8220;This manslaughter must be stopped. You are losing; if you persist, it will only result in greater bloodshed. Hitler is not a bad man.&#8221;


~ G.D. Birla&#8217;s &#8220;In the Shadow of the Mahatma,&#8221; p. 276


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 14, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



I did not say British originated the caste system. I said it was legal during the British Raj. However, once India acquired its freedom in 1947, it declared it illegal. Now a days, you cannot discriminate against people of lower caste, at least not legally. There are affirmative actions that promote their betterment.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



During World War II, anti British fury was on rise in India and British were not having any luck with recruiting Indians to join Indian Army. So British reached out to Gandhi for help and then Gandhi urged Indians to join the army. It took quite a bit of effort on the part of British to convince him to advocate armed struggle against Hitler. They had to show him the pictures of concentration camps, etc to convince him. 

I do not think Gandhi was a politician. He was more of a saint. People like him do not think anyone is bad.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 14, 2014)

The British were the first to attempt to deconstruct the caste system. The caste system is still an issue today. You can kiss Asc's ass as much as you wish, but the relegation of second-class citizenship of Indians even in England is still a problem today.

British Indians seek legal protection from caste system - World - CBC News


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 14, 2014)

Meathead said:


> The British were the first to attempt to deconstruct the caste system. The caste system is still an issue today. You can kiss Asc's ass as much as you wish, but the relegation of second-class citizenship of Indians even in England is still a problem today.
> 
> British Indians seek legal protection from caste system - World - CBC News



You still havent addressed the DNA evidence. Why?  Post a link explaining that. 

Indians have worked with Black groups from the US trying to gain their rights. Its not news.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 14, 2014)

Meathead said:


> The British were the first to attempt to deconstruct the caste system. The caste system is still an issue today. You can kiss Asc's ass as much as you wish, but the relegation of second-class citizenship of Indians even in England is still a problem today.
> 
> British Indians seek legal protection from caste system - World - CBC News



That seems like a failure of British society. 

They need to take following steps:

1. Make it illegal to discriminate based on caste
2. Take affirmative actions to promote the betterment of lower caste individuals


----------



## Meathead (Jan 14, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Do you have any idea of what you just said? "Hitler was is not a bad man."?

With Asc I already knew I was dealing with a simpleton, but I somehow imagined Indians to be more intelligent. Perhaps I was wrong,


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 14, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The truth is that you cannot hang with the facts of history. You never provide any evidence to dispute mine. You always wind up looking the ass. Why is that?


----------



## Meathead (Jan 14, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > The British were the first to attempt to deconstruct the caste system. The caste system is still an issue today. You can kiss Asc's ass as much as you wish, but the relegation of second-class citizenship of Indians even in England is still a problem today.
> ...


Idiot, it already is illegal in Britain to discriminate on the base of caste. the second part would be applied to who? Those brits and other immigrants who had nothing to do with caste, or only the Indians that did?

How fucking stupid are you?  

You try to take the high morale ground from one of the lowest levels of inequality today: the caste system!


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 14, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Did you even read what I wrote? It was Gandhi who helped Brits recruit Indian soldiers to fight Hitler. There were groups of Indian who believed Gandhi was going too soft on Brits and they spent lots of time trying to demonize Gandhi. You are using quotes compiled by those evil people to demonize one of the greatest man in the history. Shame on you!


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 14, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



It is you who is an idiot. You gave an an example of failure of British society where it is unable to curtail caste based discrimination. I just simply pointed out the ways in which you could fix it.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 14, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Stop trying to avoid my post Meathead.

From Marco Polo



> Dark skin is highly esteemed among these people. &#8216;When a child is born they anoint him once a week with oil of sesame, and this makes him grow much darker&#8217; ..... No wonder their gods are all black &#8216;and their devils white as snow.&#8217; - See more at: 3quarksdaily: Marco Polo's India



http://books.google.com/books?id=V65ZRh7OeD8C&pg=PA312&lpg=PA312&dq=their+devils+white+as+snow+marco+polo&source=bl&ots=jc_uooJGi2&sig=1UZQm-zpQUjr3W1NAf5mjO6sKXg&hl=en&sa=X&ei=NprVUrTANY_joASSuID4Dw&ved=0CCsQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=their%20devils%20white%20as%20snow%20marco%20polo&f=false


----------



## Meathead (Jan 14, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


The Caste system is an example of Indian society, not British. If you want to say it is and it was introduced by the British, be my guest. As you bend over, you may as well give Asc credit for your culture being founded on black Africans. There is a constant there at least. 

You are pretty fucked up when you say apartheid is the fault of the Brits and you blame the current existence of the caste system on them too.

You are not as stupid as Asc! Try to remember that. You are not a sub-Saharan African!


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 14, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Stop running Meathead.....


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 14, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...




You have to bear in mind that Meathead's screen name is very appropriate for him.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 14, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Are you honestly defending the institution of the caste system? The only thing that comes across with you is a self-righteous prick. A small dog who nips at heels at the best of times.

The point I was making is that someone who comes from a society which formed the caste system of perpetual relegation of second-class citizenship may not be the best to dictate right or wrong. In addition, he seems to be spreading his cheeks to Asc by conceding that his culture is the the result of black African society.

There are fewer life forms than that. Some are too proud, even though it may no longer be fashionable. 

We have to decide for ourselves I guess.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 14, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



What say you to all the evidence pointing to Black origins or influence on the East indian civilizations?  Anything you have to debunk the linguistic, DNA, and European explorers before this stuff was omitted from the history books?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 14, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Nobody is, dopey.

Why are you  having such a hard time following the discussion?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 14, 2014)

Meathead said:


> The point I was making is that someone who comes from a society which formed the caste system of perpetual relegation of second-class citizenship may not be the best to dictate right or wrong.




Illogical.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 14, 2014)

Vikrant is a low caste south indian, which is no better than being a black in India.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 14, 2014)

Iceman said:


> Vikrant is a low caste south indian, which is no better than being a black in India.



That only means he is about 3 or 4 stratospheres above you in native intellect from birth.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant is a low caste south indian, which is no better than being a black in India.
> ...



And blacks are still below south indians.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 14, 2014)

Meathead said:


> In addition, he seems to be spreading his cheeks to Asc by conceding that his culture is the the result of black African society.






I didn't notice that. Take that up with him.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 14, 2014)

Iceman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...





And YOU are still below humans.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 14, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



You are not a bright person. You gave an example of caste based discrimination happening in the UK. I advised the steps you could take to eliminate that type of bigotry. Why is it so difficult for you to understand? 

If you want to eliminate the bigotry based on caste in the UK, your government will have to take following steps:

1. Enact and enforce laws that prohibit caste based discrimination
2. Bring forth affirmative actions that will empower people of lower caste in the UK

However, it does not seem like you are interested in fixing the problem. You seem to be more interested in preserving the caste system so that you can browbeat Indians with it. I find UK's decision to cultivate caste system bizarre.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 14, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > In addition, he seems to be spreading his cheeks to Asc by conceding that his culture is the the result of black African society.
> ...



People have all sorts of theory about ancient India. It is hard to keep up with it. I do not think Indian culture came from Africa, at least that is not what I was taught in the history book. But keep in mind, according the scientists, the entire human race came from Africa, so if there is a theory out there that suggests that some of the Indian culture came from Africa, I am not going to lose sleep over it.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 13, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Let this be a lesson to all you White women out there thinking about being in a interracial relationship. To you parents out there, you need to teach your daughters about the dangers of these type relationships. Most always fail and the end results are tragic for the white girl who develops into what is commonly known as being labeled a 'mudshark'. It is happening all across America as much as the ferals who are committing the 'knockout assaults' on whites.  Meet Stephanie Fenner, a woman who was ate up with white guilt so much that she felt it was necessary to practice diversity and get a negro boyfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not going to stop white women. They love us to much.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Let this be a lesson to all you White women out there thinking about being in a interracial relationship. To you parents out there, you need to teach your daughters about the dangers of these type relationships. Most always fail and the end results are tragic for the white girl who develops into what is commonly known as being labeled a 'mudshark'. It is happening all across America as much as the ferals who are committing the 'knockout assaults' on whites.  Meet Stephanie Fenner, a woman who was ate up with white guilt so much that she felt it was necessary to practice diversity and get a negro boyfriend.
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 13, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Its been pretty much proven. I have seen some documentation and pictures that proves the indigenous inhabitants of India were simply Aficans that migrated. The hapolgroup they belong to is starting to be recognized as having come from out of Africa. The language is closely related to the Niger-Congo language if I have that correct.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 13, 2015)

Iceman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


Which means we are 2-3 stratospheres above you.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 13, 2015)

Not long ago I made a sort of pilgrimage to Russell Square in London to pay homage to the memorial to Gandhi:



 

I owe him big time for this:

Gandhi walked BAREFOOT on tender but soon CALLOUSED soles across India bringing his VISION to the people.  He ate only what the poor shared with him to the detrimental of his physical health and even his DENTAL health.  This left him, in his later years, in a terribly FRAGILE state.

He died, largely due to his devotion to the people and all he endured for them.  











Indeed, he died a superfragilecallousedmysticplaguedby halitosis.


And, yes, that is why I went to the park and photographed the statue.  Note the feet.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 13, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Not long ago I made a sort of pilgrimage to Russell Square in London to pay homage to the memorial to Gandhi:
> 
> View attachment 35863
> 
> ...




Gandhi was a great soul. This quote from him is my favorite:

First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you and then you win.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 13, 2015)

R.D. said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > A girl got involved with a cowardly woman-beater.  I am betting the knife didn't come out the first time he got rough.
> ...


I was going to state that I think a bunch of girls did that. Guys don't usually bother to fuck up the face of their girlfriend with a razor. That's a girl thang.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 13, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


A thousand times THIS ^


----------



## Gracie (Jan 13, 2015)

Tank said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > ...it rarely works the other way because young black males won't tolerate their girls dating white boys.
> ...


You're crazy, Tank. Black women are gorgeous.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 13, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...


Whoa!  Tank still posts here?  I forgot I had him on ignore!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 13, 2015)

Duh on me. Old thread someone bumped. But..eye opening.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 14, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



I think white women are gorgeous too. They certainly have potential.


----------



## 007 (Jan 14, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...


Then why do black men chase white women? Don't they know beauty when they see it? Or is about having a "white trophy?"


----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2015)

007 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


I think it is wanting a white trophy mixed with a more "docile" mate since black women usually don't take their shit for very long.

And yes Vikrant..white women are beautiful too. But the PRETTIEST women, to me anyway, are either mixed race or Indian. INDIA indian.


----------



## ninja007 (Jan 15, 2015)

I see a lot of fat white girls (blacks love fat girls) with black/white kids ALONE, no daddy( big surprise)


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jan 15, 2015)

007 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...




Thats like asking why do men chase any woman.  To fuck..


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 15, 2015)

007 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


I can tell you from personal experience its definitely the other way around. You dont have to chase white women. White women will hunt you down.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 17, 2015)

Gracie said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Thank you! Indian women can be pretty as well. Their ethnic look coupled with their dark complexion has its moment  

Here is an Indian lady singing a dramatic song:


----------



## ninja007 (Jan 17, 2015)

i'm so torn......I'm white but I have to admit some of the best looking girls ARE mixed


----------

